Ask HN: What is your life goal? - gallerdude
======
Rainymood
Basically this:

"As I see it then, the formula runs something like this: a man must choose a
path which will let his ABILITIES function at maximum efficiency toward the
gratification of his DESIRES. In doing this, he is fulfilling a need (giving
himself identity by functioning in a set pattern toward a set goal), he avoids
frustrating his potential (choosing a path which puts no limit on his self-
development), and he avoids the terror of seeing his goal wilt or lose its
charm as he draws closer to it (rather than bending himself to meet the
demands of that which he seeks, he has bent his goal to conform to his own
abilities and desires).

In short, he has not dedicated his life to reaching a pre-defined goal, but he
has rather chosen a way of life he KNOWS he will enjoy. The goal is absolutely
secondary: it is the functioning toward the goal which is important. And it
seems almost ridiculous to say that a man MUST function in a pattern of his
own choosing; for to let another man define your own goals is to give up one
of the most meaningful aspects of life— the definitive act of will which makes
a man an individual." \- Hunter S. Thompson

~~~
gallerdude
That's a good way to put it. Instead of optimizing for the causes (stable job,
being suave, sending kids to private schools), optimize for the effects
(money, good wife, well-adjusted kids).

------
quickthrower2
Having achieved the main one of finding a partner and having children. Now it
is to get into a position where I am making the most of my talents every day
where I get to learn/create rather than just finish/complete.

------
CM30
Ideally, to prove that an outsider can win out over the establishment in the
fields he or she is interested in, despite not coming from wealth, not having
great personal connections and not winning some random genetic lottery.

Though making money would be pretty good too.

~~~
ddorian43
And how ? By just insane will ?

------
lordCarbonFiber
In what might be the least obtainable while simultaneously the most frivolous
posted goal yet, my goal is to own an Manhattan apartment.

Companionship or fulfillment all end up being too vague to justify getting up
for work every morning.

~~~
gallerdude
While companionship and fulfillment are goals of mine, I do agree that having
concrete goals is important. Right now I'm aiming to write a page of anything
every day. Gotta get better at writing somehow.

------
SirLJ
To enjoy, (I am fortunate enough to have build my side business and my FY
money...)

~~~
gallerdude
Hey, you were the algotrader guy! Congratulations!

~~~
SirLJ
Thanks! I wish to everyone do the same one way or another, the FY money are
the ultimate freedom in life...

~~~
Blackstone4
@SirLJ - Have you read Ernst Chan's book Quantitative Trading: How to Build
Your Own Algorithmic Trading Business? If so what do you think?

~~~
SirLJ
Hey, yes, I know who he is and no, I didn't read his books, simply because I
don't think any sane person will publish a working trading strategy... even if
someone does, it will be quickly arbitraged away... Maybe the book has some
truth to it and maybe it is a good read, but the fact is you'll have to put a
lot of time and work to find an edge in the market... good luck and just
remember, those people are making more money from books and "education"
services than on the market itself... some of them don't even trade...

~~~
Blackstone4
Thank you for the feedback. I get the impression he is fairly legit. He's not
sale-y and he doesn't share his trading strategies in the book. It's more on
how you go about it i.e. setup, back testing... My understanding is he still
runs money today and the books are a side thing. I could be wrong though.

From reading your submissions, I might guess your British. Is that right? If
so how do you deal with stamp duty on shares? Or do you avoid it by trading
else where like in the US?

~~~
SirLJ
Hi again, maybe the book is worth it, I honestly don't know, but to back test
trading strategies, you only need data and python... Also I don't live in the
UK, so I have not researched this and I would strongly recommend talking to a
good accountant to avoid costly mistakes...

~~~
Blackstone4
Thanks

------
Random_Person
To "retire" while I still have enough life left in me to enjoy it.

By "retire" I do not mean the absence of work. I mean the freedom to work only
when I feel like working.

------
matchmike1313
To grow my SaaS company large enough to travel and work full-time.

~~~
gallerdude
Good luck! I've heard running your own company is one of the most satisfying
things in life!

~~~
matchmike1313
Yes, I would highly recommend it.

------
miguelrochefort
To eliminate suffering.

~~~
gallerdude
Don't know why you're getting downvoted, valid goal IMO.

------
sillysaurus3
To find someplace I belong.

~~~
gallerdude
Maybe this is naive, but I think you can belong anywhere with the right
mindset.

~~~
sillysaurus3
Not if other people decide you don't, unfortunately.

You should shoot me an email so we can debate philosophy in private.

~~~
hkmurakami
Concurred

------
richerlariviere
My first goal in life is to find it. With our messed up world, as a 23yo, I
don't quite know how to deal with that situation. But for sure, I want our
civilization to stop polluting/destroying our planet and I seek for a better
harmony between people and nature.

------
nvr219
to make the hacker news front page

prob won't happen with this post though

~~~
gallerdude
Actually, I had another HN a week ago that did hit the front page. I didn't
see it there, but it got really high up, so I checked a twitter bot that
posted stuff as it hit the front page. Sure enough, my post was there.

~~~
nvr219
Dude that's awesome! :)

------
miguelrochefort
Release people from their jobs, mortgages, and debts.

------
stealthcat
Put the world in your hand, not in your heart.

------
iamthirsty
Die, eventually.

